# Don Campbell hand built miniature machinery



## PTsideshow (Aug 31, 2008)

Don Campbell hand built miniature machinery
Here is a web site I think most on this forum will enjoy. He has Pictures that go on for ever. Considering that as he says in his opening that he has built them from as little as two pictures, and never having seen them in person. Using a tire regrover to cut go cart and garden equipment tires and mostly MIG welded and spray can painted stuff. You will need some time to go through his body of work. All of it is a delight for the eyes.
Here it is http://www.doncampbellmodels.com/
enjoy :big:


----------



## BobWarfield (Aug 31, 2008)

Gorgeous models of BIG machinery--tractors, dump trucks, and the like. 

I just wish he had a nice section about his shop and how it's all built. Seems like he must have some small sheet metal tools and all sorts of other interesting things to learn from. The blog is mostly finished results.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## PTsideshow (Aug 31, 2008)

He does answer questions and had some pictures of his equipment and work area. He wasn't kidding about the not having fancy tools. He did have a section on his old site he did mostly MIG welded and grinding with angle iron and clamps for a benders. He does spray bomb.If I remember correctly it was like in a one car garage. As he has his vette's stored there. 

You would probably have to go through his archive. but he does talk about how he builds them in his blog.
I do know he eyeballs them as he doesn't build to any set scale, what ever he figures the tires he has to work around. And his stuff is done in any number of sizes.


He does have a bender now, If you go to this set of photos 49 it covers his shop. http://www.doncampbellmodels.com/blog/photos.html
the photos show a lot of what he does and you can skip[ the family and others sets if so inclined.
 ;D


----------



## Captain92 (Sep 28, 2014)

Does anybody know what happened to Don Campbells webpage. I can't get it any more.


----------



## BrianS (Sep 28, 2014)

Seems like he dropped that website.  However I did find this one: http://wn.com/doncampbellequipment
Not sure if it's run by him or just someone who archived his stuff.  Hope that helps...
http://wn.com/doncampbellequipment


----------

